# HELP! Mystery 1990's mountain bike frame???



## mach-n-it_downhill (May 22, 2009)

Hello. Would, could everyone jump in and give me a clue as to what this vintage frame is? I love riding this bike, just amazing. Thanks in advance for any input.

Respectfully, Jeff W.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

The square stays are unusual but the holes in the welds say cheap and asian made - probably a Giant or a frame Giant made for someone else. If you enjoy riding it that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Caloi? Didn't they have square stays?


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

Giant...... Not a bad thing !!!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Could be a Maxam


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Plus one on the caloi


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Caloi did have a lot of models using a bare / polished finish and the squared stays.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Square backs sure look nice. How many other frame builders used that on their frames? A lot of BMX bikes had it for many years.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

I think Yakota did.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My guess: SuperGo!

Pretty sure they did the square stays thing too, knocking off Manitou at the time.

I recall there ads claiming "designed by a award winning german guy".

I'll try to locate & scan an ad.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

no Gusset on the down tube. Supergo Access ALU had a gusset like specialized used on their stumpjumper M2's


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mantiou used square stays and a polished frame, but the other details are very different.

The rear canti brake stop is pretty unique. Finding a similar stop on other bikes may help determine the builder.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

That's why I said Maxam... as that's exactly what their cable stops looked like.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Caloi


----------



## mach-n-it_downhill (May 22, 2009)

*Thank you all for your great input!*

We have arrived at the make and model of this rigid frame. It is a 92-93' Caloi of Brazil. Here are some pics to compare.


----------



## mach-n-it_downhill (May 22, 2009)

*More Caloi Pics*

Vintage Caloi of brazil 1992-1993.


















































































Thanks again everyone! This is the mystery frame.


----------

